
Techstars is a YC-style program out of Boulder. Has anyone considered it? Why or why not? - e1ven
http://www.techstars.org/
======
danielha
It was brought up in a past discussion that TechStars are not exclusively
seeding-stage and have close ties to VCs, which is something to be very wary
about. If you take a look at their application, it's near-idenical to Y
Comb's. If they can't be bothered to write their own _app_, I'm not convinced
that their program is anywhere near well thought-out.

Plus, YC understands young hackers and the startup community like no other
group of individuals I've ever come across. We're solely focused on applying
to them as far as seed funding goes.

------
far33d
I know very little about techstars, but it might be worth taking pg's advice,
since "Bad Location" is #2 on the 18 Mistakes that Kill Startups:

<http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html>

There's a reason YC is only Boston and Bay Area.

~~~
dfranke
However, in "How to be Silicon Valley" he singled Boulder as a place with most
of the ingredients for being a startup hub even though it currently isn't. So
there are probably worse places to be. Still at best a distant third, though.

~~~
davidw
I know a guy here in Italy who ran a startup from there, and did quite well by
himself, to boot. Now he's set and he can come spend his time here hassling
with Telecom Italia trying to get his DSL line working.

------
domp
It seems like a decent program. The location threw me off though. I'm not
interested in moving to Colorado anytime soon. But I'm pretty sure it's a
decent place to start a business even though other locations such as Silicon
Valley of Boston would be better.

------
kallena
It will be interesting to see which of these two programs produces more
successful startups in the long run.

~~~
rms
I think it will only be interesting if Techstars produces more successful
startups than Y Combinator. Techstars is a clear underdog.

~~~
kallena
Indeed that would be interesting. Regardless of their ultimate success, as the
co-founder of a startup I have a soft spot for any underdog.

------
zaidf
I've applied to it. Waiting to hear back. Has some pretty smart people behind
it.

-Zaid 

